# How To "bridge" wireless card in desktop via router to laptop?



## jorene (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a Verizon Wireless Broadband card (PC5740) inserted into a PCI to PCMCIA card slot on my desktop computer (hp pavailion a819n). I have a D-Link (DI-524) wireless router connected from my desktop computer with the cord in the #1 spot.

I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop (M105) that can "find/connect to" the router but I'm not able to connect to the internet on the laptop. The internet connection on the desktop is fine.

Someone suggested that I "bridge" the router & wireless card. But no one seems to know how to do this.

So, is there someone who can direct me to a link or info to do this? (or tell me how to do this?) I've been searching the internet but have not been able to find what I want -- but I did find this forum.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NCMattJ (Mar 28, 2007)

I did something similar about a year and a half ago. Let me see if I can remember...

1. Right click on My Network Places and select Properties.
2. Right click on the Verizon Broadband connection and click on Properties.
3. Go to the Advanced tab and check the box for Allow other network users to connect though this computer's Internet connection.
4. Use the pull-down menu to select you computer's hard wired LAN connection.
5. Click OK.

Now comes the harder part. You will need to figure out how to set your wireless router to be a wireless bridge rather than an Access Point. Basically, you set it to be a wireless switch with no network management functions. Some routers can do this, some can't. One thing to keep in mind is that once you do this, you will might not be able to access the config web page for the router anymore (depending on the model) so make sure you have everything set up the way you want it. 

Your other option would be to go out and buy a crossover cable (although some newer LAN ports on newer computers will "auto crossover" with a regular CAT5 cable) and connect the wireless access point to the computer via it's "Internet" or "Uplink" port. It will pull an IP from the desktop and then function normally - as if your desktop were the ISP.

Good luck. Let me know if you run into any problems.


----------



## jorene (Mar 27, 2007)

I did steps 1 through 3 on both of the computers (desktop & laptop). Then I had to play around with the access for allowing other computers to access others. After restarting both computers, I got internet access on the laptop.

So I did not need to buy anything extra & it worked. THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------

